# Barn Holiday Fun



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

My wonderful SO built me a decoration for the barn! It's about 7 and a half feet in diameter and was designed after The Rawlins guitar made by Stradivari in the 1700s!

(Now we have to do the house lol)


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

My camera doesn't like night pictures... but oh well!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So awesome!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Woah woah woah you have snow already!!!!!!!!! Nice sign


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Our highs this past week were mid 20s and the nights were single digits. The snow at least makes up for it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Soooooooo Pretttttttyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you! We had a lot of fun putting it all together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> Our highs this past week were mid 20s and the nights were single digits. The snow at least makes up for it!


We have been as low as 11 degres at night the lowest Iv'e gotten during the day is 40 degres


----------

